# Ovarian Vein Thrombosis



## cpccoder2008 (Nov 24, 2010)

does anyone know the diagnosis of Ovarian Vein Thrombosis  ? I'm in the ball park range of 671.* 

Thanks


----------



## preserene (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes, if it is puerperal/ postpartum, 671.4x.

It seems from the info, it was for puerperal. then it takes up the primary diagnosis. I feel that you should give yet another (secondary) specific  ICD code , when it is documented as Ovarian thrombosis.
This ovarian thrombosis is not a clinical diagnosis; it should have been a radiological diagnosis. Ovarian veins perse do not go beyond the abdomen (so it cannot be labelled into pelvic or iliac thrombosis.) The left and right Ovarian vein varies in their drainage system: Right drains into inferior Vena Cava and the left drains into Left Renal vein.
So I would like to report an addtional diagnosis  to be more specific for Ovarian thrombosis with its drainage system -
*For the right 453.2 of Vena Cava and for the left 453.3 of renal vein thrombosis
*

In  other Gynecological conditions: I would assign for  453.2 of vena cava; and /or 453.3 of renal vein, depending upon the side affected

Classically, ovarian vein thrombosis is detected in patients in the early puerperal period; but it has also been reported to occur in patients with pelvic inflammatory disease, in oncology patients, and as a complication of pelvic surgery.The thrombotic process could  extend to the renal veins and the inferior vena cava, and pulmonary thromboembolism can occur


----------

